# 2ww over - BFN. Stopped using cyclogest, when will AF arrive?



## netnet (May 18, 2010)

Hello,

Well my 2ww is over, and I got a BFN yesterday. It hasn't really sunk in yet...

This was my first IVF after 3 years TTC, and I was absolutely convinced that it would be my _only_ IVF. How wrong was I.
Anyway, I have now stopped using the cyclogest pessaries, and was wondering does anyone know roughly when AF will arrive? 

I know everyone is different, just wanted a rough idea so I know to expect it... one day? one week?

Thanks x


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news   

Cyclogest can delay your natural AF so might be a few days yet but I wouldnt think anymore than a week or so, but everyone is different. On my previous cycles definately within the week.

Big Hugs         

xxxxx


----------



## mrs bee (Feb 24, 2011)

dont be disheartened net net.....the first round is usually diagnostic and girls that get BFPs first time are lucky ones.....let AF do her thing when shes ready and head down focus on next one.....I thought the same as you and thought it would come easy but heh nothing in this game is easy.  i test tomoz (round 2) x


----------



## netnet (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I have plenty of pains and cramps but nothing 'showing' yet  

I know it's early days, but I just can't think about doing it all again  
We left it quite long to do this cycle of IVF (3 years), as it took me that long to convince hubby that leaving it to nature just wasn't working!
I'm nearly 38 now and well, to be honest panicking a bit about being too old


----------

